# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Looking for help with Russian.

## mr hyde

I am American looking for help with Russian. I live in the Detroit, Michigan area. Please let me know if you would be able to help or make any suggestions you think would help.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Get a local Russian girlfriend!

----------


## mr hyde

> Get a local Russian girlfriend!

   ::   well Is solves some problems but may create others.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I figured you name would fit the situation perfect, doctor!

----------


## Julienovich

[quote=mr hyde] 

> Get a local Russian girlfriend!

   ::   well Is solves some problems but may create others.[/quote :: haq08xp]
Real men never afraid of problems   ::

----------


## basurero

[quote=Julienovich] 

> Originally Posted by "kalinka_vinnie":2uzdbwkh  Get a local Russian girlfriend!      well Is solves some problems but may create others.

 Real men аrе never afraid of problems   :: [/quote:2uzdbwkh]

----------


## Julienovich

谢谢你  ::

----------


## mr hyde

[quote=Julienovich] 

> Originally Posted by "kalinka_vinnie":2zvuz2oz  Get a local Russian girlfriend!      well Is solves some problems but may create others.

 Real  men never afraid of problems   :: [/quote:2zvuz2oz]
 :P Not afraid of problems, you should just work smarter not harder.

----------


## Julienovich

Did you find help with Russian?

----------


## mr hyde

> Did you find help with Russian?

 No i have not as of yet.

----------


## basurero

> 谢谢你

 Cool. I'm thinking of learning Chinese next year. Do you speak it?

----------


## mr hyde

> I am American looking for help with Russian. I live in the Detroit, Michigan area. Please let me know if you would be able to help or make any suggestions you think would help.

 ttt

----------


## Acmepoug

> Originally Posted by Julienovich  谢谢你    Cool. I'm thinking of learning Chinese next year. Do you speak it?

 Не рекомендую. Некоторое время пытался учить китайский. Его изучение требует столько же времени, сколько изучение нескольких европейских...

----------


## mr hyde

ttt

----------

